# looking for Nanny/Ayi/Amah Koh Samui



## NewFam (Sep 17, 2010)

have two young children, thought I'd try here as will only hire with expat reference, full time long term.

If anybody know a better web-based way let me know, been other places where much better options than here!

Thanks!


----------

